# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Stratholme Side Entrance Without Key

## Strath2121

I've been testing a lot of my oldschool glitches, heres another one that is still working. Enjoy.

----------


## Augury13

You can also die in front and walk back in. Glad there is another alternative though - great find! Glad to see you went gnome mage as well (^:

----------


## Strath2121

> You can also die in front and walk back in. Glad there is another alternative though - great find! Glad to see you went gnome mage as well (^:


Its classic bro, not being a gnome mage is sacrilegious. haha. Yeah I forgot about dying infront, I used to use this as the first part to a bigger glitch but cant for the life of me remember what it was.

----------

